# 500 Lb. Nuisance Dead With One Shot



## fmdog44 (Feb 20, 2020)

These pigs kill people, animals and crops $52,000,000 in Texas alone). This guy nailed it with one shot.


----------



## jimbowho (Aug 24, 2020)

Three thousand people viewed this post, Not one comment. Oh how the world has changed. I guess its true that bacon only comes from the freezer section. I'm thinking BLT on garlic bread.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 11, 2020)

300 people. 

In any event, nice shot! Bacon can also come from your smoker if you're into charcuterie!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> These pigs kill people, animals and crops $52,000,000 in Texas alone). This guy nailed it with one shot.View attachment 92440


OMG, I'd drop dead of fright if I ever saw a huge animal like that!!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

... here's the scoop on this utube video


----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2020)

I didn't know there were wild boars in the American West.  Kinda scary.


----------



## Knight (Sep 11, 2020)

I guess I was lucky to move to Puerto Rico & get to experience this kind of food earlier in my life. We had relatives in the mountains so large family gatherings would be enjoyed devouring roast pig. 






That 500lb. pig would be a great candidate for the kind we went to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

No creature of this earth is a nuisance...only to those who don't understand how important all species' lives are.  There are alternative ways to control animal populations.  Whoever did this has Nothing to be proud of.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I didn't know there were wild boars in the American West.  Kinda scary.


There are wild bores in most every state.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> No creature of this earth is a nuisance...only to those who don't understand how important all species' lives are.  There are alternative ways to control animal populations.  Whoever did this has Nothing to be proud of.


No pigs are indigenous to the Americas. They were imported for food by early explorers and went feral. Over the years they have developed into a tremendous population. These animals destroy crops and habitat for other animals, those that are indigenous. While it is true every animal has its place in the circle of life, allowing one to overrun others does no good. We, as the apex species, have a stewardship responsibility. Stewardship can take many forms. Wild pigs in the Americas are man's fault to begin with.  To my mind, this person helped to control an out-of-control population quickly...and deliciously.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

I stand by my words and that's all I have to say.


----------



## old medic (Sep 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I stand by my words and that's all I have to say.


Tell that to the Ash trees....


----------



## win231 (Sep 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> No creature of this earth is a nuisance...only to those who don't understand how important all species' lives are.  There are alternative ways to control animal populations.  Whoever did this has Nothing to be proud of.


When we need an excuse to kill something, we have to demonize it.
And the more we want to kill it, the more evil we have to make it seem.


----------



## Knight (Sep 12, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> No creature of this earth is a nuisance...only to those who don't understand how important all species' lives are.  There are alternative ways to control animal populations.  Whoever did this has Nothing to be proud of.



Given this kind of information 
They go by many names – pigs, hogs, swine, razorbacks – but whatever you call them, feral pigs (Sus scrofa) are one of the most damaging invasive species in North America. They cause millions of dollars in crop damage yearly and harbor dozens of pathogens that threaten humans and pets, as well as meat production systems.

Using trail camera surveys to monitor 36 forest patches between 10 and 10,000 acres in size, we determined that forest patches with feral pigs had 26% less-diverse mammal and bird communities than similar forest patches without them. In other words, many wildlife species seem to be excluded from areas where pigs are present.

https://theconversation.com/feral-pigs-harm-wildlife-and-biodiversity-as-well-as-crops-120066

Do you considered this particular animal useful? 

That man was hunting for food which IMO is reasonable. They are multiplying & destroying in a variety of ways. What kind of alternative way to control them do you think would be humane


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 12, 2020)

For sport, some coworkers used to hunt these in the Smokies.  Their self-imposed "rules" provided that only black powder percussion revolvers can be used.

Sounded dangerous to me.  Besides the only things I cared to hunt were the destructive woodchucks and raccoons on my property, and using a shotgun.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 14, 2020)

Taking it down with one shot is humane. At least the poor thing didn't have to wander around left to die from its wounds. I hate that.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 14, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Taking it down with one shot is humane. At least the poor thing didn't have to wander around left to die from its wounds. I hate that.


Exactly that. I don't know one hunter or outdoors person who doesn't feel the same.


----------

